
Metformin Analysis - evo_9
https://www.foundmyfitness.com/topics/metformin
======
LinuxBender
A non prescription alternative I use is Berberine. [1] [2] [3] [4] [5] Same
family of flower and same p53 modification, anti-tumor. Same AMPK increase and
mTorc1 dampening. Only downside is that it is not covered by insurance. Used
in China for about 3000 years to treat gut infections; but by happy
coincidence, also lowers blood glucose.

As a side note, I also use 2 of Rhonda's favorite compounds, Sulforaphane and
Myrosinase, as well as Trans-Resveratrol. I have reversed many chronic issues
related to damaged cells.

[1] -
[https://examine.com/supplements/berberine/](https://examine.com/supplements/berberine/)

[2] - [https://www.atherosclerosis-
journal.com/article/S0021-9150(1...](https://www.atherosclerosis-
journal.com/article/S0021-9150\(15\)30141-6/abstract)

[3] -
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5810236/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5810236/)

[4] -
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2171032/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2171032/)

[5] - [https://www.canceractive.com/article/Berberine-as-a-
cancer-t...](https://www.canceractive.com/article/Berberine-as-a-cancer-
treatment)

